# Video conversion to 1080



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I used a GoPRo to film on our vaction and I had it set at some quality higher than 1080. So it won't play on our new tv, nor can I get it to play on my computer because the resolution/quality is too high. I guess it is "professional" quality or something. Anyway- that is what the GoPro service told us. 

So I need to convert it from the higher res down to 1080. I got a headache trying to google it so I thought I'd just ask here. Anyone know how to do that or of someone who can do it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What format is the source video in? I have a older copy of Adobe Premiere installed that should allow different video format conversions.

*Edit: PS, I dont see a format higher than 1080 for gopro's

http://gopro.com/support/articles/video-resolution-settings-and-format

-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

The GoPro Studio software wouldn't covert it?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The customer service guy did not mention to use the GoPro Studio software. I just looked up the software and it says it only supports Hero2 cameras. I have the Hero 3 Black edition. It is recorded in 1440P, so we get audio, but the tv and computer can't show the video. The customer service rep told us the 1440 is for "Professionals". I should have just bought a GoConsumer since the Professional setting doesn't work for me. 

We changed it to the 1080 setting, so new recordings work now- but I would like to get the video of the vacation transferred to a usable format.

G- You and the son have any fun hunts planned?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

PackOut....download that free software from GoPro. It works with GP 3 no problem. I have a GP2 and a GP3. I have to admit I haven't used the really high res. files...but its worth a try.

No big hunts this year. I didn't draw any big game tags. My son pulled a youth Wasatch West rifle deer tag, which we are going to try and hit the muzzy season. He hasn't taken a big game animal yet, so any horn will work. It's going to be all about the dogs and birds this year!


----------

